# Bank of Ireland ATMs paying out over overdraft limit



## Deiseblue (7 Dec 2010)

Bank of Ireland have banished the Budget blues for some - ATM's in Talbot Street and the IFSC have being paying out on the double !

Don't rush out , Brinks have pulled the plug on both.

Thought paying out on the double in the IFSC would be a case of coals to Newcastle ?


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Dec 2010)

Does anyone know the implications of people going overdrawn in Bank of Ireland as a result of taking cash out? 

What additional interest applies?


----------



## Towger (8 Dec 2010)

It is treated as a overdraft, and follows the standard rules. To be honest it is nothing new, just the press getting excited.


----------



## thedaras (8 Dec 2010)

Wow.. will people be able to pay this back?
Anyone know how much extra was given out?
How long will people get to pay it back?
I wasn't one of them ,by the way,but I can just imagine some people being desperate and getting this money,and now face even more debt..not too clever me thinks!


----------



## Brendan Burgess (8 Dec 2010)

[broken link removed]

*CUSTOMER NOTICE - IT ISSUE UPDATE*

*08 December 2010*

    Bank of Ireland confirms that due to a technical  issue yesterday we experienced connectivity issues between some customer  systems. This resulted in restrictions yesterday for some Laser and ATM  users and limited service on our telephone and online banking system.  Credit cards were unaffected.
    MEDIA STATEMENT
  Bank of Ireland confirms that due to a technical issue yesterday we  experienced connectivity issues between some customer systems. This  resulted in restrictions yesterday for some Laser and ATM users and  limited service on our telephone and online banking system. Credit cards  were unaffected.
 Our technical teams in partnership with our IT partner, HP, engineers  from BT and IBM have identified the issue and we can confirm that ATM  and Laser functionality is now fully restored. Other affected systems  such as our online banking services are currently being brought online  as a priority.
 We wish to reassure customers that all core processing systems  operated normally during the affected period. We can confirm that normal  processing of items such as direct debits, standing orders and  international payments were unaffected.
 Whilst the majority of our cardholders who required cash at an ATM or  made purchases using Laser yesterday were accommodated, we wish to  apologise to those customers who may have had a transaction declined or  received less cash than they required.
 We can confirm that a small minority of customers withdrew funds in  excess of their available balance which has created an unauthorised  overdraft position for them for which they are liable. For customers who  became inadvertently overdrawn Bank of Ireland will on this occasion  refund any overlimit fees applied in respect of transactions conducted  during the affected period and will also allow an interest free period  for the amount involved.


----------



## dewdrop (8 Dec 2010)

Really taking out cash which created an unauthorised overdraft is much the same as writing a cheque with the same result.


----------



## roker (9 Dec 2010)

I recall a conversation with my local TSB branch, I wanted the machine to stop paying if there were insufficient funds, and the answer was they could not do it, so I would overdraw on my account. Good business for them to let me pay overdraft fees


----------

